# Need help to fix a RF Punch500m



## audidriver (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello from germany 

i´m sorry for my bad english because i´m trying to translate with google translate  .

i have a 1995 rockford punch 500m (diabolo PCB). It was a gift 10 years ago and it was totally burnt. It has killed all the IRFZ´s from the power supply and all mosfets on the positive side. 
The MMBT3904 and MMBT3906 behind the TL594SM was also burnt. 
The Resistors near the IRFZ40, The LM337 and LM317, all was burnt. 

I´ve repaired it all 10 years ago, and the punch500m comes back to life. 
About this 10 years i used this amp with a 4Ohms Rockford Series One 12" (About 150Wrms) and never used it at full load. 

Now the Problem: 
I´ve got a RF T112D4 from a friend. (4+4 Ohms 600wrms) 
i knew that the punch500m can handle it, but mine is in bad condition. 
the amp has no output Power at 2ohms because the power supply wont work in full load. 
The amp drops only 9...10 amperes out of my battery 
it seems like the pwm dosn´t work correctly. 

At the IRZF40´s i´ve got clean 12,8volts. On the secondary side of the power supply the 26V drops to 13V under load. 
It seems like the TL594SM dosn´t regulate the fets ... they sleeps in idle mode  

i´m very frustrated and got a p6001bd from ebay, but i love my old p500m . 

How can i fix the supply ? 
it is possible that the TL594 is not okay ? 

greetings from germany


----------

